# Looking for advice



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello all,
I’m heading down to Riverview near Tampa the week after Christmas to visit my daughter and fiancé. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to catch and where while I’m in the area. Distance from Riverview isn’t an issue as long as the drive is worth it. Thanks in advance for any insight on the area. Tight Lines!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

have you been to that area before ?


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

No I have never fishing in Florida at all.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

google: *Sunshine Skyway Bridge.*
I've been there a couple of times within the past month and the only thing I saw being caught was Spanish Mackerel.
some YouTube videos show grouper and other big fish caught there - but, I haven't seen any personally.
there is fishing reports and Pier-Cams on the internet also. other than that, I don't know the area very well.
hopefully, someone can chime in with better help.


----------



## Wvwaterman (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I’ll look into the bridge.


----------

